# Madone 6 Series Fork Replacement



## SilverBack14 (Mar 31, 2010)

Has anyone successfully had their fork replace by Trek for the breaking steering tube issue? That is with out actually having a failure.

I have taken mine apart, torqued it properly, spacers in place, etc. BUT I am 190 lbs and am concerned that I will be riding disconnected from my bike one day.


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

Are you talking about just getting a spare fork, or a replacement/warranty claim fork. Your LTD can handle both fairly easily. Or are you talking about an aluminum steerer, or just replacing the fork because it may have been improperly assembled during its initial setup. If you are nervous about it, stop by your LTD and have them check it out. Certainly no harm in that.

HTH
zac


----------



## SilverBack14 (Mar 31, 2010)

I was talking about a replacement/warranty claim fork. 

So far I do not have cracks but am concerned as Trek has bulked up the new forks with additional layers of carbon.


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

SilverBack14 said:


> I was talking about a replacement/warranty claim fork.
> 
> So far I do not have cracks but am concerned as Trek has bulked up the new forks with additional layers of carbon.


Why do you feel entitled to a free new fork.

Most products do running changes through the product lifecycle and the manufacturers do not go back replace the parts on earlier iterations of the same product.

You bought a specific frameset and barring a manufacturing defect or a product liability recall that is what you get.


----------



## SilverBack14 (Mar 31, 2010)

ewitz said:


> Why do you feel entitled to a free new fork.
> 
> Most products do running changes through the product lifecycle and the manufacturers do not go back replace the parts on earlier iterations of the same product.
> 
> You bought a specific frameset and barring a manufacturing defect or a product liability recall that is what you get.


I do not feel entitled. Rather I am researching what others experience is with this issue. Trek changed the fork steer tube layup to address the issue mid-year. 

My question was to see if anyone had one swapped.


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

SilverBack14 said:


> I do not feel entitled. Rather I am researching what others experience is with this issue. Trek changed the fork steer tube layup to address the issue mid-year.
> 
> My question was to see if anyone had one swapped.


And I am sure that they will be happy to sell you one, and knowing Trek it will be at full retail price.

Also, the additional layers were added as protection against ham fisted mechanics not to assuage the fears of clydesdales. This additional reinforcement will make no difference to you if your steerer clamp is adjusted to spec.


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

SilverBack14 said:


> I was talking about a replacement/warranty claim fork.
> 
> So far I do not have cracks but am concerned as Trek has bulked up the new forks with additional layers of carbon.


Unless there is a warranty issue with your current fork I doubt you will have any luck.

But if you are concerned about it, get a new one...with the thicker steerer. Only you know how you feel, and I suppose this is always going to be in the back of your mind, and you don't need that at 40mph going down some hill or diving into a turn at speed.

To be honest though, I wouldn't be overly concerned. Set-up and Torque to spec and you should be good to go. 

There are a ton of things I need to worry about, but if I have to worry about my equipment failing under me, then I might as well not be out there.

HTH (a little)
zac


----------



## RacerOne (Aug 17, 2009)

Right up to the point where I crashed and broke my fork on my own I was thinking about this as well. I bought the bike and had it fitted with the stem on the bottom dust cover with no spacers. Then 6 months later Trek comes out and says I need to run at least a .5cm spacer in there. I suppose I could have argued the bike they sold me no longer fits due to the need for spacers below the stem.


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

RacerOne said:


> Right up to the point where I crashed and broke my fork on my own I was thinking about this as well. I bought the bike and had it fitted with the stem on the bottom dust cover with no spacers. Then 6 months later Trek comes out and says I need to run at least a .5cm spacer in there. I suppose I could have argued the bike they sold me no longer fits due to the need for spacers below the stem.


Good point.


----------



## nor_cal_rider (Dec 18, 2006)

Mine had spacers, and was fine, but since it's back with TREK for inspection/repair, they also replaced the fork. So here's one that has the new one coming - hopefully this week!


----------



## SilverBack14 (Mar 31, 2010)

RacerOne said:


> Right up to the point where I crashed and broke my fork on my own I was thinking about this as well. I bought the bike and had it fitted with the stem on the bottom dust cover with no spacers. Then 6 months later Trek comes out and says I need to run at least a .5cm spacer in there. I suppose I could have argued the bike they sold me no longer fits due to the need for spacers below the stem.


Wow. That is a unfortunate! I hope you are OK after this.

I am taking the bike in for inspection (to get it on record) and calling the Trek rep.

TY for the response!


----------



## SilverBack14 (Mar 31, 2010)

nor_cal_rider said:


> Mine had spacers, and was fine, but since it's back with TREK for inspection/repair, they also replaced the fork. So here's one that has the new one coming - hopefully this week!


You got a new paint scheme too right?

Did you send back for the seat post paint issues? Mine did this too. Got a tube of Tacx paste and all is well.


----------



## jamesdak (Aug 22, 2010)

So what year and models are we talking about?


----------



## nor_cal_rider (Dec 18, 2006)

SilverBack14 said:


> You got a new paint scheme too right?
> 
> Did you send back for the seat post paint issues? Mine did this too. Got a tube of Tacx paste and all is well.


Mine did have the seat mast paint get marred from the cap slipping a bit. TREK offered to fix this - at my convienence for timing since I ride in so many events and didn't have a back up ride. At that time TREK also indicated my Madone would get the revised fork.

Then some jerk and I play "tag" at Mt Shasta last year and having lost the game he started, he knocks my bike over at the top of the first climb - marring the paint on the TT and chipping it down to bare CF on the DS seat stay. So, when I finally shipped it back, there was more for them to do than just fix the seat mast and possibly add a fork. Complete inspection and then TREK offered to repaint my bike (same P1 paint scheme that was already on it) while it was there (for a small fee) - and add the fork.

TREK may be a huge company, but I don't get "big box" customer service from them - more like a "Mom & Pop" business....YMMV


----------



## RacerOne (Aug 17, 2009)

jamesdak said:


> So what year and models are we talking about?


2010 Madone 6.x


----------



## jamesdak (Aug 22, 2010)

So, no worry's for my 2011 5.9 fork?? I'm told it's basically a 2010 6 series frame. I ask because I'll be working mountains several times a week and would hate to come bombing back down the mountain and have a fork fail.


----------



## RacerOne (Aug 17, 2009)

double post.


----------



## RacerOne (Aug 17, 2009)

No worries, it is the same frame only with a non-OCLV carbon, the fork has an aluminum steerer tube.


----------



## jamesdak (Aug 22, 2010)

Cool, that is something I missed. The frame was a warranty replacement and when I checked the specs I totally missed the aluminum steerer.


----------



## plecko (Aug 4, 2009)

I have a fork from warranty frame 2010 6 series matte black color scheme if any one interested?


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

I believe Trek introduced the .5mm spacer rule back in 2006 after George Hincapie had a steerer fail after a crash @ Paris Roubiax.


----------

